# Hi. I'm A New Member



## rfd1283 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi. Just joined. I'd like to ask advice about my broken marriage. I'm staying in it for the kids sake. We live in the same house, but lead basically separate lives more or less. But my youngest is almost done with high school. Two boys. One in college. One in high school. So the end is near. I got married 16 years ago. But really only 11 since the last five the marriage has been non-existent. I'm 49 years old. Live in New Jersey.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM but sorry you are having these problems.

What is your plan going forward? Does your husband know that you are planning to divorce? Have you two talked about this?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome, what kind of advice are you looking for?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

What existed the first 11 years that disappeared the past 5? Did you come here to find out how others deal with a post-divorce future, or is there still the slightest chance things could work out? There are quite a few stories here of relationships that nobody would ever think recovery was possible, but it happened almost despite conventional wisdom and advice here on TAM.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @rfd1283.

What went wrong?

Can it be repaired?

What do you want to happen, next?


----------



## rfd1283 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for responding everyone. I just posted to thread in General forum with a lot more specifics. Someone asked about my husband. Ha. I am the husband. I'm estranged from my wife. But I realize now I didn't mention that in this thread. It's in the General Forum post. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rfd1283 said:


> Thanks for responding everyone. I just posted to thread in General forum with a lot more specifics. Someone asked about my husband. Ha. I am the husband. I'm estranged from my wife. But I realize now I didn't mention that in this thread. It's in the General Forum post. Sorry for the confusion.


:grin2:


----------

